# One day satellite walkout



## apc1 (Dec 4, 2002)

*A group of dealers and installers have come up with the idea of a one-day NO ACTIVATION walk out.

The idea is to have no DirecTV or Dish Network activations on Wednesday, March 17th. AKA St. Patricks Day.

The one-day event is to protest the business practices of DirecTV and Dish Network and how those practices restrict the income potential of Dealers and Installers.

With the rising gas prices which will affect all levels of freight for dealers and installers work rigs, there is no way for dealers and installers to adjust their income to compensate for these factors. Other recent events have resulted in even lower margins for dealers and that will only hurt installers as well.

Out goal is have a noticeable effect on the one day activations for both providers. The effect may not be huge, but if measurable it will show the powers to be that we are serious and can organize. If we dealers and installers can come together for this event and have some success, it may be a catalyst needed to organize for future larger events. This one-day activation boycott must be endorsed by dealers and installers together. A single clear message that there must be changes.

We think Wednesday is good day because it the easiest for most installer to schedule around. We do not wish to impact consumers any more then necessary.

Everyone show their support. We can make a difference.*


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I can understand the message, however I think the method would be ineffective.

What is a one-day boycott going to do? Nothing at all except make the customer unhappy and put a dent in the installer's wallets. This is about the equivelent of having a "don't buy gas" day to protest high gas prices. You just end up buying gas on either the day before or day after the boycott.


----------



## apc1 (Dec 4, 2002)

It's not a boycott. We're not saying "Don't buy their product". All we're trying to express is our unhappiness about the steady decline of installation rates. This will also convey the point that Dealers and installers can "organize" if you will. It's more of an eye opener of sorts. No customers will be affected, all we're saying is do something else that day besides D* or E* installs.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Didn't say it was a "don't buy Dish or DirecTV", just was using the gas boycotts as a comparison to emphasize my point.


----------



## signalman (Mar 14, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Didn't say it was a "don't buy Dish or DirecTV", just was using the gas boycotts as a comparison to emphasize my point.


Hello Apc1 -- I haave been away from this board for awhile - but i see you still have the same mission... me too. - I have been getting loads of response to the -'National Certified Installers Guild" We have been discussing a two week sit. hmmmmmmm


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

So tell me how this day will be any different than the other days that installers don't show up?


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

RichW said:


> So tell me how this day will be any different than the other days that installers don't show up?


Does this mean that when the gas prices go down they give back the money to Direct and Dish? There are enough bad installers out there already. Why do they want to compound the problem? Are they (the installers) going to compensate the customers for not doing there scheduled installs on this day? Or are they going to say(Oh tough luck we were protesting that day).


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

apc1 said:


> *A group of dealers and installers have come up with the idea of a one-day NO ACTIVATION walk out.
> 
> The idea is to have no DirecTV or Dish Network activations on Wednesday, March 17th. AKA St. Patricks Day.
> 
> ...


....who cares? Don't hold your breath expecting it to happen anyways.

-Earl
Yankee born Southern bred


----------



## apc1 (Dec 4, 2002)

What we're saying is, don't schedule installs for that day. That way no customers are affected. We encourage anyone with installs already on their schedule for the 17th to complete them by all means. Dave said, "There are enough bad installers already", we couldn't agree more. Maybe this will explain a little better, go here.
http://www.dbsinstall.com/walk-out.htm
and 
www.skyretailer.com

Hey Earl, to answer your question, I care. And so far, so do a few hundred other guys. Witty response though.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Not a good idea. What good would this serve? I just don't see what this is going to change. If installers want to lose a day's wages, well, I guess that's your call. Bet Comcast installers aren't taking the day off.


----------



## SNT (Mar 9, 2004)

You are saying to schedule on any other day except today? No one, not the customer, not the installer, and not the provider is going to be hurt or benefit from this. Basically, you just want the day off.

Gas prices go up for me too, but I still have to go to work everyday.

-SNT


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

SNT said:


> You are saying to schedule on any other day except today? No one, not the customer, not the installer, and not the provider is going to be hurt or benefit from this. Basically, you just want the day off.
> 
> Gas prices go up for me too, but I still have to go to work everyday.
> 
> -SNT


Since when are installers ever on time?? You can read about my no show install that was set for yesterday 3/16 in the general D* forum.

Fortunately it got resolved with an install today, but only because Directv forced the local installer who was not wanting to budge, to install it today.


----------



## SNT (Mar 9, 2004)

Neutron said:


> Since when are installers ever on time?? You can read about my no show install that was set for yesterday 3/16 in the general D* forum.
> 
> Fortunately it got resolved with an install today, but only because Directv forced the local installer who was not wanting to budge, to install it today.


What? I guess you are agreeing with me. Maybe you just quoted the wrong person.

-SNT


----------



## hax0r (Aug 10, 2002)

So how did the walkout go? Did anything positive come of it?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What walkout?

This so-called walkout has to be one of the dumbest ideas I've ever heard. Even if an unrealistic one-half of the sat installers had taken the day off, what was accomplished? The only possible result would be no effect whatsoever. As independent contractors, satellite dealers have two choices - do the installs or go into another line of business. 

No disrespect here, just the realities of the dealer's situation.


----------

